# Would this be a better Halloween or Christmas album?



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

Well Victoria,
If you are a normal person like us on this Halloween forum in August, then It would be a great Christmas song. But, for those other people who don't know any better, I bet they would think it is a Halloween song. Keeping it halloween all year round!!!! Heck yeah!


----------



## Guywiththegun (Aug 10, 2005)

I was desperatley trying to find a copy of "Though Old Cadavers Tend to Rot," (Auld Lange Sung), off that album for a Halloween party last year. It was on Saturday, so we were gonna have a mock New Years countdown for midnight - Halloween. Then I was gonna throw that song on! Would have been great. 

Never worked out though. Oh well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good album. Amazon.com has some sound clips from each song here:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...sim/monstermadness.com-20/102-2389579-6948956


----------

